# any one have a hot magnum



## justin1795 (Mar 8, 2011)

i ordered one and im wondering how much wall spacing i need.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Look around on the dimensions. Worst comes to worst, move the tank. It's still a HOB filter. Shouldn't be much different from any other. Assuming you have one already.


----------



## sarazhang (May 27, 2011)

any colours?do you have any pic about the tank?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea I have one, I have had it for a long time. You probably dont even need 6 inches. Installing it, well that depends. Its really not as big as it looks. And the motor assembly takes up way to much room in the filter. This is actually a bad thing though, because you really can hardly put anything in it. It comes with a very small thin sponge for mechanical filtration, so its really not quite on par. Of course the bio-wheel is all hype too (I posted a link in the thread below on that subject). So you kind of need to put a lot in a small space, so HOB wise I just like the Aquaclears better.

I know you didnt ask for a review, but theres a mini review on it. It seemed cool and does ok, but I have a few complaints with it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It works I actually like them, its about the cheapest filter you can switch over and do gravel washing with. 

in tight spaces its hard. You end up putting the filter in place before you put the intake and output on, but its tall, so its hard to put between stacked tanks. I do think 6" is enough. i'll measure later.

I agree that the bio-wheel attachment isn't worth hooking up. It takes up a huge amount of space, only has a small flow over it and increases evaporation back up to the level of an HOB instead of canister like you get with just the filter on.


----------

